# Job interview on Monday for an electrical helper



## Ignitethesun (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey everyone. I have a job interview on Monday for an electrical helper for a local contractor. I have a few questions. 

I’m currently in a 2 year high school vocational school for electrical. I’m 28. They’re offering me a full time job, should I drop out of the day school and then sign up for the night school two nights a week, if offered an apprenticeship? 

I want to be the best helper I can be. I am very eager to learn and pride myself on my work ethic. I show up on time ready to work. Really work. I have a visible tattoo on my forearm. Nothing degrading or obscene.. okay or no? 

I’m nervous and this opportunity could really change my life.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You seem to have it together. I'd go with it. Don't worry about one tat. It's more the norm today than it was years ago and you can always where a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If you continue with school, what will you receive when you are done?
Have you already paid for this school?

Unless this company is hiring you for third shift you will have to decide. School or work?
Personally I would check my wallet and see how much cash I have. I could then decide if school was more important than a paycheck.

I would ask your prospective employer. If they are worth a damn they will give you the advice you need.
Ask them if you should quit school. See what they say. If they can provide the training instead?


----------



## Ignitethesun (Nov 25, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> If you continue with school, what will you receive when you are done?
> Have you already paid for this school?
> 
> Unless this company is hiring you for third shift you will have to decide. School or work?
> ...


I will receive a vocational certificate for one year if I finish this year. If I go again next year I get the second vocational certificate. 

I need money. I’m broke and can barely pay my bills. If they hire me I will be making an extra $300 a paycheck which would be amazing. And I chose electrical trades vocational because I was hoping I could get my foot in the door. This opportunity could be that in that I need. It’s a helper position, 40 hours a week. Full time work. They mentioned how I could work full time because I’m in school during the day I said I would stop going and work for you guys, and eventually go to night school. I also should ask if this opportunity could turn into an apprenticeship?


----------



## Ignitethesun (Nov 25, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> If you continue with school, what will you receive when you are done?
> Have you already paid for this school?
> 
> Unless this company is hiring you for third shift you will have to decide. School or work?
> ...


Also yes the school is paid for, completely. It’s high schooo vocational. I got financial aid, I am low income. I was hoping this school would land me an apprenticeship with a contractor and this just might be it. But I’m not too sure yet.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you really need the money, take the job and switch to night school.

It's a long road but many people do it this way, you just need to hang in there.

As far as tats, I wouldn't get any on your face or neck, other than that you should be OK.


----------

